# Sigma AF Tele 400mm F5.6 Multi coated Lens



## GreenSlime89 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Sigma-AF-Tele...0096401487QQcategoryZ4687QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I'm after a lens that's long and good quality, but I can't seem to find any information on this lens.  So I just want my long, and fairly sharp, lens but I don't know if this would fit my 20D or if it's the older Canon mount.  Also, I'd like to ask if any of you have any information on the quality of the lens.  I would really appreciate your help.  I know that it will be heavy, but for that money, I'd take that pitfall easily.  I really want to get into wildlife photography and this would be a "set up and stay there" lens which I'm okay with.  So weight isn't the issue, it's more the build quality and mount compatibility.  In an ideal world, it would also be compatible with a full frame EOS camera for when I eventually upgrade.  This would be my second lens, leaving a huge gap between the 50mm F1.8 Mk II, which would possibly be filled by either the Canon EF 24-105mm or a third party equivelant.  What do you guys think of the lens for sale at the above link?  Is it worth going for it?

P.S.  Another small point, I'm okay the idea of a prime telephoto, if the quality is superior to a telephoto zoom. 
P.P.S I'm okay with shooting at fairly high ISOs to get the right shutter speed, about 1/600s.  I shoot RAW and can use noise ninja when I get it.


----------



## fmw (Apr 9, 2007)

I can't tell you about mounts and compatibility but I can tell you that the lens is certainly likely to outperform a zoom in terms of image quality.


----------



## GreenSlime89 (Apr 9, 2007)

I've asked the seller, but no reply yet, I'm hoping to buy it but I don't wanna pay over £40 and find it's of no use to me.  Just over 20 hours left, does anyone have any more information?

Thank you for your input fmw, I will certainly have confidence in the quality of the pictures I'll get from the lens if I'm successful.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 9, 2007)

It's an auto focus lens and it says it's a Canon mount...so that must mean that it's an EF mount and it will fit any Canon EOS camera...including your 20D.  From what I can find...it is a 'full frame' lens.

You seem to have a good idea of it's use and limitations so it would probably be a good lens for you...if you can get it for a good price.  It will probably shoot up in price in the last few minutes of the auction.


----------



## GreenSlime89 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks again for another good reply, the seller has contacted me and confirmed your thoughts, so a good call Big Mike.  I'll try my damnest to get it, convincing my parents will be pretty tricky though.  Another quick question, I think I know what the answer will be but, will I need a better tripod to use this if it isn't possible to hand hold.  I have a cheap £15 HAMA tripod.  So I don't think it would be possible to attach the lens to the tripod, but you never know.  I can always use a bean bag until I can afford a good, light, versatile and sturdy tripod.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 9, 2007)

It's got a tripod collar...and it will certainly have standard tripod mounting threads...so it should fit onto your tripod.  The issue will then be the weight...it might be too heavy for your tripod to hold.


----------



## Devananda (Apr 9, 2007)

when/if you get it PLZ post a review with some pics.
thanks


----------



## GreenSlime89 (Apr 10, 2007)

Devananda said:


> when/if you get it PLZ post a review with some pics.
> thanks


I'll do that if I get it.  Although, if it's good and you want to buy it it's unlikely you'll be able to get it very easily - I couldn't find it on the Sigma website or any review websites.  I've still gotta convince my parents - I'm only 15 so I don't have access to my bank account.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=130&sort=7&cat=myprod&page=1

Here is a review...although it's the HSM version, which may be slightly different from the one you are looking at.

It's a discontinued lens, which is why it's not on the Sigma site.  I did read one review that said the lens didn't work on a Canon 10D because of a compatibility issue and it couldn't be 're-chipped' like some lenses can.  However, they also said that it worked fine on a different Canon Camera...a 1Ds, or something like that.


----------



## GreenSlime89 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bad news:  It went up to £92.  I couldn't afford to compete with that so I left it.  Thanks for all your help.  I'm gonna trawl some second hand shops and try to find one of them.  It looks great.  Thanks for all your help, I'm just sorry I didn't get it to review it.


----------

